# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Косил косой косой косой.

## KOVIT

Косил косой косой косой. 
Предложение имеет однозначный смысл, а вот части речи определить явно невозможно, кроме первого слова - сказуемого. Это из-за того, что эти слова - омонимы, а порядок частей речи в русском языке не определен жёстко, в отличие, например, от английского языка.   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> ...а вот части речи определить явно невозможно, кроме первого слова - [s:1ct8kdpu]сказуемого[/s:1ct8kdpu]подлежащего.

----------


## Zaya

> а вот части речи определить явно невозможно, кроме первого слова - сказуемого

 Части речи: имя существительное, имя прилагательное, глагол и т. д.
Члены предложения: подлежащее, сказуемое, дополнение и т. п.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by KOVIT  ...а вот части речи определить явно невозможно, кроме первого слова - [s:1ex1qq7p]сказуемого[/s:1ex1qq7p]подлежащего.

 А по-моему, "косил" - всё-таки сказуемое...

----------


## KOVIT

> Originally Posted by translationsnmru        Originally Posted by KOVIT  ...а вот части речи определить явно невозможно, кроме первого слова - [s:1j8yg94n]сказуемого[/s:1j8yg94n]подлежащего.      А по-моему, "косил" - всё-таки сказуемое...

 Конечно сказуемое. Глагол *косил*, часть предложения сказуемое.

----------


## Zaya

> Глагол *косил*, *член предложения* сказуемое.

   :: 
Член, член предложения!  ::

----------


## KOVIT

> Originally Posted by KOVIT  Конечно, сказуемое. Глагол *косил*, *член предложения* сказуемое.    
> Член, член предложения!

 Каюсь! Был не прав. Очень давно все эти части и члены в школе проходил.

----------


## translationsnmru

Э.... Блин! Сам не понимаю, как это я так. Первое слово - сказуемое, конечно же. Вроде и не пьян, а вот   ::  ...

----------


## it-ogo

> Э.... Блин! Сам не понимаю, как это я так. Первое слово - сказуемое, конечно же. Вроде и не пьян, а вот   ...

 Это был непроизвольный член речи.

----------


## Roza

Все легко определяется: 
Части речи: Косил (глагол) косой (существительное, выраженное прилагательным) косой (прилагательное) косой (существительное).
Члены предложения: Косил (сказуемое) косой (подлежащее) косой (определение) косой (дополнение). 
Если предварительно полистать учебник. А вообще-то, если ты русский, то и без учебника поймешь что к чему, но не сразу вспомнишь все эти умные слова, особенно, если закончил школу триста лет тому назад.

----------


## Полуношник

> Все легко определяется: 
> Части речи: Косил (глагол) косой (существительное, выраженное прилагательным) косой (прилагательное) косой (существительное).
> Члены предложения: Косил (сказуемое) косой (подлежащее) косой (определение) косой (дополнение).

 А можно и так:
Части речи: Косил (глагол) косой (прилагательное) косой (существительное) косой (существительное, выраженное прилагательным).
Члены предложения: Косил (сказуемое) косой (определение) косой (дополнение) косой (подлежащее).

----------


## it-ogo

Даже без архаичной постановки прилагательного после существительного получаются следующие варианты:
Косил кто какой -> чем
Косил какой -> кто чем
Косил какой -> чем кто
Косил чем какой -> кто

----------


## Roza

> Косил кто какой -> чем
> Косил какой -> кто чем
> Косил какой -> чем кто
> Косил чем какой -> кто

   ::  Так вы об этом. Это да, совершенно непонятно, где что в предложении находится. Прямо математика какая-то - от перестановки мест слагаемых сумма не меняется.   ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

Вроде порядок частей речи становится понятен, если это предложение прочитать вслух с интонацией. Но все варианты интонации я перебирать не собираюсь. Слишком много переборов. Например, 
Косил косой (пауза) *косой* косой (два слова быстро).
глагол (косил), сущ. (косой), прилагательное (косой), сущ. (коса)

----------


## it-ogo

Наш косой косой всех косых косых за пару косых косых перекосит косой косой.

----------


## delog

Вот еще круче: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ши_Ши_ши_ши_ши

----------


## SAn

The teacher said that that "that" that that student used is not that "that" that that student should use.

----------


## DarkPiligrim

Вы хотите, чтобы у англоговорящего населения вообще мозг с шарниров послетал?  ::   сами не сразу врубаемся в это предложение, а для них наверно вообще дебри

----------


## MasterAdmin

А как вам такое предложение? Только непонятно, что такое "had" и "had had". Какое-то лекарство или слово использовано просто для наполнения? 
James while John had had had had had had had had had had had a better effect on the teacher 
James, while John had had «had», had had «had had»; «had had» had had a better effect on the teacher. 
В то время, как Джон использовал «had», Джеймс использовал «had had»; учитель предпочёл «had had». 
источник: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_whil ... he_teacher     

> Вот еще круче: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ши_Ши_ши_ши_ши

 Завтра попрошу одного знакомого китайца прочитать это дело   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вот еще круче: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ши_Ши_ши_ши_ши

 Да уж, я думаю, что китайцы заткнули всех за пояс!!!   ::  
Это шедевр.

----------


## Полуношник

> А как вам такое предложение? Только непонятно, что такое "had" и "had had". Какое-то лекарство или слово использовано просто для наполнения?

 I guess, they had had that "had" and "had had" in their assays.

----------


## MasterAdmin

> Originally Posted by delog  Вот еще круче: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ши_Ши_ши_ши_ши   Да уж, я думаю, что китайцы заткнули всех за пояс!!!   
> Это шедевр.

 Я попросил китайца прочитать это дело! Действительно, всё слышится как набор звуков "ши" (или "си" иногда) с разными тональностями. Очень интересно.

----------

